# Sparkys's gone, and Im, drunk



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

For those who remember. He left us today, liver failure. not sure, no autopsy results yet, happened quick. put him down. Dammmmmn, it hurts you just don't know the memories and the companionship unless you were in my shoes. Only post a small percentage here . Can't describe the savings from traps. drownings and just fun trips.

















































He was my best bud!!!!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Very sorry to hear leaky! I remember when you got him after your last pup! Too soon sir!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im sorry Leaky! I'll raise a glass to his memory


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Very sad news Leaky. I always enjoyed the posts about your adventures with him. He and them will be greatly missed.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Crap


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Agh, that just ruined my evening hearing that Leaky! I loved all your posts and could tell you really loved that sidekick!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Leaky, I too enjoyed your posts about you and Sparky's adventures.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

:sad:

Hang in there Leaky. That pooch had a dang good life, that's for sure..

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

So sorry Leaky,lots of wonderful stories.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. I'll miss Sparky and the reports. My colleague lost his dog last week too, just a tough thing to go through.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear it Leaky. Take care.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness. So sorry leaky.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Leaky at least you have years of great memories I think I need a drink or two.:sad:


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Sparky. I remember seeing Sparky and you at Mantua. My first reaction was being surprised at a dog swimming around your tube. I quickly became impressed at the companionship you two had. When thinking about Sparky's life, take the advice from the wise Dr. Seuss, "Don't cry because it is over, celebrate because it happened."


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Truly sorry to hear, Leaky. May you find a new partner soon and heal your heart. 
Time on the water and a new pup will work wonders, I can promise you.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Aw that breaks my heart Leaky. 

I've loved what you let us see about your loyal friend over the years. I'm very sorry to hear it. My wife sends her condolences too. So sorry.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I lost my Shasta in October. Her kidneys shut down, we'll never know why. I held her in my arms as the anesthesia took effect. It still hurts. I got a new pup, he won't take her place, but takes the edge off of the hurt. Keep remembering the good times.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

So very sorry. I know words offer little solace, but words are all I have.


We have a secret, you and I
that no one else shall know,
for who but I can see you lie
each night in fire glow?
And who but I can reach my hand
before we go to bed
and feel the living warmth of you
and touch your silken head?
And only I walk woodland paths
and see ahead of me,
your small form racing with the wind
so young again, and free.
And only I can see you swim
in every brook I pass
and when I call, no one but I
can see the bending grass.

Author Unknown


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Bud,
It took me awhile to make it thru the post w/o blubbering. Thanks bud.
You know, I keep telling myself that it was just a dog!!! * Doesn't work!!!*
We just did too many things together, mostly alone. When I go fishing on the river, I'll see him by my side, *Really* :-(. Not looking forward to my next fishing trip.:sad: Need a replacement for my love!!!!!
Maybe it has something to do with just being an old man???


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

They're never "just a dog"


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

My condolences- not just a dog at no point in time- I know your sorrow- Lady went at 21- ( unbelievable) been a year and 1/2 and rarely a day goes by that something doesn't bring her to mind- the good thing is that now it's fond memories and smiles that it brings. I was lucky enough to get another and let her impart some of her qualities to him and have done so again when I thought I would never. The heart heals but it never forgets nor should it.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Had to put our little Weinner Dog down his name was Bud..Our fishin Bud, Camping Bud Hunting Bud. it's been 3 years. I miss that little guy every day. had him 16 years.Never goes away. He was our bestest Bud..Neighbors gave us a new Bud.. Christmas 2 years ago..He is a great dog..Funnest little fart I've ever seen.a lover of people.. But never forget Bud # ! , I feel your pain and our hearts go out to you and yours,,


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Leaky said:


> Thanks Bud,
> It took me awhile to make it thru the post w/o blubbering. Thanks bud.
> You know, I keep telling myself that it was just a dog!!! * Doesn't work!!!*
> We just did too many things together, mostly alone. When I go fishing on the river, I'll see him by my side, *Really* :-(. Not looking forward to my next fishing trip.:sad: Need a replacement for my love!!!!!
> Maybe it has something to do with just being an old man???


If they were just a dog we wouldn't care so much for them. They are a part of the family and totally unique. I believe that each person in our lives is there to shape us and change us. To show us faults, weaknesses and strengths. I believe that our pets are no different. I have learned a lot about myself from my dogs growing up and it has made me a better person. If an animal can teach you something, they aren't "Just" anything, that is a special thing to be able to do!!
God put that guy in your life for joy and growth, for the both of you, see it through this and get another one in your life and keep plugging away. 
I've lost 3 dogs and each one was hard and different but now looking back I wear those loses as a badge of honor, that I was the person that was blessed to know those dogs!

God Bless buddy, I hope you look at it as an opportunity to have another dog and give him a great life like you did with your old sidekick!!
Take care and get on ksl and find a little pup!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I haven't been on here for several days, and this is not what I was hoping to see. Sorry for your loss Leaky. From your reports, Sparky seemed to be a one of a kind dog. Its always tough to lose someone close, even if that someone has 4 legs, sheds like crazy, and drops a slobbery ball in your lap from time to time. That dog will be missed.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Leakey, That just sux. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm sorry Leaky. They are never just a dog. And it's not just because you're an old man either. He was your right hand and his memory will live on forever. Hang in there.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Not drunk, just hurting now. I think it's time for Sparky and I, especially Sparky ( the Sparkinator) to thank you, thank you, thank you for your heart felt comments. He must have been loved by many,








Tough to find a replacement.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry Leaky. Very sorry for your hurt.

Remember we have friends like Sparky not for the hurt we experience when they leave but for the love they bring to our lives while we have them.

I think Sparky's legacy will be long remembered by many on this forum. That's quite a tribute to a dog few of us ever met. But, that's what happens to special dogs.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

We will be putting our oldest Vizsla mix down soon, and after 14 years of having her with me on every adventure I have been on since will make it very hard to deal with. So I can relate a little, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

well da*n... :-( so sorry to hear that Leaky, their time with us is far far too short.

Its easy to get caught in the sorrows and pain, it should be when you have shared such time's, please rejoice in his memory for he will never be truely gone but waiting for you on the other side to start another wonderful adventure. ;-)


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Leaky.

You gave the Sparkinator a great life.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Your pain is shared by many. It's amazing how "human" dogs can be. Or maybe that is a disservice comparing them to humans with their truly benevolent nature. There will never be another Sparky but there can be another companion. Best of luck.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Awww man! That's terrible news! Believe me, I know how you feel and it isn't pleasant. Best of luck to you Leaky.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well that just sucks. I considered old Sparky one of our best forum members! Without a doubt! Sorry to hear that Leaky.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Leaky. Sincere condolences are yours. All dogs go to Heaven and I am sure that Sparky is there. Hang in there.


----------



## coues52 (Nov 11, 2007)

I am really to hear of your loss of "Sparky", they are not just a dog ..they are our best friends..Danny


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

My thoughts are with you Leaky! It hurts to lose one's best friend, two legged or 4 legged. Been there done that!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Leaky. There were a few times I watched you and Leaky at Mantua, it sure was a fun sight to see that pooch out swimming around while you were tubing. Hang in there.


----------

